# Motorbike gear how hard can it be??



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Been out to Leeds today "don't ask" to get a new jacket and gloves for Yvonne,(My partner,) talk about the long and short of things!! there in one corner was a couple that couldn't find anything to fit her, tall and thin, then we have Yvo, the exact opposite, the only things that would go near either was man's stuff, if you look online it's the same there as well, all the large stuff gone, standard stuff sitting there not selling because nobody fits anything, Now I'm no genius (contrary to popular belief) but don't the upper management look at what is selling out all the time, against stuff that just sits around, or perhaps actually LISTEN to their staff telling them what's what, and they do, have a look next time your at a bike meet sometime, the "bikers" are all shapes and sizes, yet these companies seem to think we are all built the same way, in the USA they seem to have got used to the "larger" frame of both men and women, how long until the management over here finally wake up to the idea, they must know they are missing out on profits, ?? just saying, and as Yvo pointed out, women are a different shape to men, they tend to have wider hips and shorter in stature, she eventually went for a mens jacket and some Richa gloves.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Try bikers wear in Birmingham (also online) sunny has loads of things when I took my girl to find stuff and great prices too. If you’re struggling give him a call and I’m sure he can help track things down for you!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have used https://www.sportsbikeshop.co.uk/ and been very happy with the service.

I visit them in Boston and Milton Keynes. Those that deal online with them have a good experience of ordering a couple of sizes and sending back what they don't want.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, With Sportsbikeshop they were very very expensive and had she wanted to wait they could have got different sizes in, in a day or so, the shop in Leeds is right next door to J&S, We ruled out online shopping as the difference in sizing was very apparent when she tried on a few different makes, "one jacket showed 5xl and another almost identical just 3xl" both as near as you can get to being the same size.


----------

